# Linksys Wrt160n range problem



## Amazements (May 20, 2010)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if there are any solutions to the current problem I have.
My windows 7 ultimate computer can't receive a signal from the router when it's 35 feet away, with two walls in between. My router is in BG-mixed, and I have tried changing the channels to 1, 6, or 11. In addition, my wireless adapter's firmware is upgraded as well. Also, I've tried rotating my router, and I have tried moving around my wireless adapter's attena around. My firmware is the latest version, and I've tried switching from WPA to WEP.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hawking Tech has a number of products that will help you increase your wireless range. The root page is Hawking Hi-Gain™ WiFi Range Extending Products.

Some of the more interesting products are this Hawking [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster, which can be used on either end of a wireless connection to boost the signal power.

Another way to increase your signal strength is by the use of hi-gain antennas. You can choose from omni-directional or directional models, here are a some examples.

Hawking [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna

Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna

[HAO14SD] Outdoor Hi-Gain 14dBi Directional Antenna Kit

For 802.11n applications, this ZyXEL ANT1106 6db omni-directional antenna can be used.

For really long range outdoor applications, this 24dB parabolic WiFi Antenna may be a good choice.

If you have a wireless adapter that doesn't have provisions for an external antenna, one adapter that I've had good luck with is a Rosewill RNX-G1 USB Wireless Adapter. It's feature is that is has a removable antenna and will accommodate replacement antennas.

This is just a sample of available products, many people have hi-gain antennas with similar specifications, but I haven't seen any other suppliers of signal boosters.


----------

